# Utahrd likes to sail



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Used to live in Wyoming and thats what we called Utahans can't seem to get past the term even though I now live here in SLC.

I learned to sail in SoCal 20 years ago and then lived in the mountains and stopped sailing but never stopped dreaming about it. Lived in N'awlins from 2000 to Katrina where I sailed every chance i can get. Just started sailing again since Katrina.

I am suprised at the opportunities here in the middle of the mountains. I am now racing a Ultimate 20 and Ericson 38 here in Utah. Still searching for my perfect boat here in Utah. Thanks everyone so far with all the great advice so far. I will post back when I find "Horizon Seeker".


----------



## rbonilla (Nov 8, 2006)

Jordan...good day...you say your racing an ericson 38? there in ut? i assume your racing out on the "big lake" just west of salt lake city? what year is the ericson? what do you think of the boat? how does it do in competion?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Hi Richard, 
I have always like Ericsons the few I have been on. I do race on the great salt lake but in the Ultimate 20. I will also be putting my boat on the salt lake when I find it.

The Ericson i race is on Bear Lake, which is North of Salt Lake City. It straddles Utah and Idaho, and is near Wyoming as well. The boat is 30 years old and was bought new by the family that still owns it. It has been on the salt lake, pacific and now Bear Lake. The family spends most weekends onboard. There are only 5 races or so a year on this lake and I have only been on the boat twice, going next weekend though.

We race against some of the newer C&Cs and have spanked them each and every time. I don't think the competition in their shiney new racer/cruisers appreciate it, one of the other boats is trying to get its PHRF changed.

Great family cruiser that can beat the competition. Not sure how much the 30 years with the boat has to do with it or if it just sails to its potential than the newer cruiser racers. If/when I live on the coast and if/when i could afford one, I would love to have one as a vacation home/cruiser/racers. Is there a lake big enough to hold a 38 foot boat?


----------



## rbonilla (Nov 8, 2006)

right on Jordan...the ericson 38-200 is a great set up....ya just need a lot of room and water to run it in...aka: you need a big bath tub for that toy...i am workin' on restoring a ericson 23 on a trailer...its a pretty cool little set up...we do lake sailing here in colorado...but, the mrs and i plan on some long distance cruising on a 38-200 once we retire...maybe in 5 - 10 years or so....i have always liked the ericson's...i used to work @ the ericson plant in irvine..."back in the day" when they were still in production...we also had a few growing up as kids.......cheers....richard / colorado



jephotog said:


> Hi Richard,
> I have always like Ericsons the few I have been on. I do race on the great salt lake but in the Ultimate 20. I will also be putting my boat on the salt lake when I find it.
> 
> The Ericson i race is on Bear Lake, which is North of Salt Lake City. It straddles Utah and Idaho, and is near Wyoming as well. The boat is 30 years old and was bought new by the family that still owns it. It has been on the salt lake, pacific and now Bear Lake. The family spends most weekends onboard. There are only 5 races or so a year on this lake and I have only been on the boat twice, going next weekend though.
> ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jordan,

I have a 22' US Yacht that I have sailed on the Great Salt Lake and Bear Lake. It is fun sailing these lakes, but what ever your course, your destination is always home.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

empaynejr said:


> Jordan,
> 
> I have a 22' US Yacht that I have sailed on the Great Salt Lake and Bear Lake. It is fun sailing these lakes, but what ever your course, your destination is always home.


Yah I know. I had a boat in Lake Pontchatrain (New Orleans) and never left a 10 mile radius of the marina, that boat was too slow to go anywhere withoug being on a trailer.

Do you ever anchor out on your boat? It seemed like a good idea, but hear stories of evening thunder storms that ruin what would be a good weekend. There is a group cruise over Labor day weekend that anchors off of a balloon festival, might be a good time sailing with a worthy destination.

That is also why I want a trailer, so I can take it for a week to the coast, Lake Mead or somewhere else for vacations. Also thinking about something big enough to have comfortable sit up room down below, so we can hang out on the boat for days off, sort of like a second home on the water. Speaking of that the Salt Lake is the only body of water i can think of where property values go down if you are on the water.

Richard I have actually been cruising Craigslist now looking at E23s as well, thanks to your post. Seems like a good boat, the E23-2 especially, similar to the Ranger 23 in performance with a keel c/b option.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Balloon Festival? That could be fun.*

Where is the group cruise? Bear Lake, or GSL? That sounds like fun.

I have anchored at Bear Lake on the East shore when my son was at scout camp. We used the boat with the troop and had a great time. The lake bed was rocky and I was constantly looking to see if there was slippage when the wind would pick up.

I have never anchored at the GSL. When the water was higher, my brother and I went to the marina on the North end of Antelope Island and stayed there. That was fun too. Now the Antelope Island Marina is dry. I am not sure it will ever be serviceable again.

I am renting a slip at Bear Lake the middle of August. That should be fun. Between now and then, I hope to drop it in the GSL for a few weeks to run around in the evenings.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Hi Eldon,
Here is what i know of the balloon festival. I think the festival is on the Labor day weekend on Antelope Island. The race group was talking about having a race that went from the Harbor to the location of the festival, with a race back the next morning.

I just joined the Salt Lake Yacht Club last week and the membership director talked about having a cruise to the same location. People would anchor out and take dingys in to the festival. There was also talk of having one of the power boats from the marina ferry people into the location.

The cool part about it there will be food vendors and all kinds of other resources at the festival. I will send you a PM when I get more details.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Jordan, I will watch or the update.


----------

